# Crazy about flies



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby loves to chase flies. She's actually way more interested and better at catching them than my cats, which really surprised me the first time I saw her catch one!

Do your V's go crazy with a fly or other flying insects?

Here's a video I took of her going crazy over one this morning. Ignore my obnoxious commenting during the video! 
http://youtu.be/fUqPUEVQfIw


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

So sweet! LOVE it when their tails are going like that! It's illegal to dock over here in the UK unless they're a working dog, so pretty much constantly we have a the noise of a vizsla tail beating it's crazy rhythm through the house! Radiators, doors, walls, furniture beware...

Morris chases butterflies!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

It's really a matter of perspective, birds, flies, butterflies, they're all the same, right?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

That was too cute! Kiya loves chasing dragonflies (I swear they taunt her); tiny moths in the grass - she pounces on them like a cat!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma stalked and pounced on a toad tonight while on our walk. She has never seen one until tonight.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Scout is also quite the fly-hunter. She will awaken from sleep in order to dash across the room to catch a pesky fly!


----------

